# Team Champion System SST



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's the Fuji Team Champion System bike. It will be available to the public in May or June 2012, as a 2013 model.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

looks pretty sweet!!


----------



## stanik63 (Apr 14, 2012)

The same shape, the same line ,diferent colours ...means that the recape workkkkkkkks!!!!!!


----------



## Maniton (Dec 26, 2011)

Sweeeetttt!


----------

